# Meetups in FL?



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Does anyone know of any meetups that go on in the Tampa, FL area? I'd love to find a group of other chihuahua owners.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

i dont know if their is one, but i know another chi owner that would go, plus there is another person on here that i know is in tampa. so that makes 4 if we do it.. and im sure there are more people here from tampa.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I would go if Tampa was closer :wink:


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

rocky and peanut had so much fun the other day playing together, i think we definitely need to have a chi meet up in tampa. post on here if you would like to attend, then we can set a date, and a place, when we see if people actually want to come


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

We should do a meetup in Orlando. It's right in the middle (and right where I live, hehe).


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

im originally from oviedo.. i go home to see my mom about once a month


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh wow I go to UCF... I lived in Oviedo last year, but now I live in Orlando.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*Fla meet ups*

I don't really know Tampa very well I live in Pinellas County. So I would need directions.......


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

there are parks in pinellas too. honeymoon island and fort desoto have a good dog park and beach! i meet up with peanut every weekend we would love to have more chis come it would be fun.  :wave:


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*fl*

I would like to meet up sometime. My schedule for December is nuts! I hope to meet some of you and your chihuahuas. I would love to get together and play.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Just let me know whenever you feel like meeting up. I am off on the weekends! Hope to meet u and ur chi. :wave:


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2005)

I am NorthEast of Ocala, SouthEast of Gainesville & close to Palatka so if anyone hooks up a meeting let me know.
Shellie


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm here in Orlando, so if anyone close by wants to organize a meetup, count me in


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I am sooo jealous! I live in Oregon and there just aren't anything like this going on out here that I've been able to discover. I would love to get to go to a meet-up someday.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Come down here to Florida  

I haven't been to a chi meeting yet, either.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I would love to go to Florida for a vacation someday, I have family there but it's a long trip!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Come down here to Florida
> 
> I haven't been to a chi meeting yet, either.


jessie me and ashley (peanutlover) meet up all the time with our dogs maybe if you come to tampa ever we can all hang out at a park! just let us know! it would be fun!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That would be cool, but the problem is that I live almost 2 hours from Tampa... and I have a Mustang which doesn't get the best gas mileage!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

maybe on eweekend we can meet halfway somewhere? so then niether of us has to drive that far!


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I would love that. i took Loca to the dog park today and the smallest dog was a bassett hound. 

Needless to say she didn't play much.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That would be cool


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would love to do it, but Orlando and Tampa are both a good drive for me. I know Orlando is about 5 1/2 to 6 hours from Statesboro, but when the time comes, if I have the money, I would love to take the trip! I'm off on weekends too, but I don't get any paid vacation time until next year (around July). Let me know what you guys come up with.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I could meet up in Orlando...maybe we could post separate threads for the separate cities? Cuz it looks like we have a majority of Orlando and Tampa here. Who else is up for Orlando? There's a great dog park in Winter Park and a couple of others in Orlando too.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yup, there is a dog park that is about 5 minutes from where I live (I plan on taking my puppies over there soon). 

I'm up for meeting in Orlando (since I live here, lol) but I could also drive 1/2 way to Tampa as well. Rylie is still young and tiny and still working on getting her vaccines... but she has finished her 12 week shots, and started the 16 week ones. I'm sure that she would love to see some more chis.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i'm up for meeting halfway but it has to be on a weekend cus i work and have class starting up again. i dont know what halfway would be or where a park would be halfway though we'd have to look. and if i ask ashley she'd prob go too. it would be so fun rocky would love to hang out with more chis too... :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Weekends are great for me... I have every weekend open.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Ohhh how coooool....but so farrrrr....LOL

Ya sure you don't wanna come down south??    
Orlando is 2 hours from me...ummmm Tampa is too I think...Heck I'm right in the middle...

Well I am free weekends too but I dunno if I can convince hubby to go...but maybe I can make a weekend out of it since my best friends from High School all live in Orlando except for one who lives in Sanford...


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh how cool would it be to be able to get this together!?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i agree!! how exciting to maybe meet eachother! i am free all weekends too unless i have a test lol but other than that we should pick a park somewhere between tampa and orlando! everyone search and we can see what we all come up with!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

what is everyones weekend looking like saturday jan 14th? my moms birthday is jan 17th so i need to drive to orl sometime in there to visit her. so maybe me and tiff can carpool to orl and meet up at the winter park dog park. i know there is one in sanford too.. but thats like another half an hour further for us.. and since we would already be driving 2 hours. thats far enough to me. we would need to meet up sometime early afternoonish prob, so we dont have to leave 2 early, and then so we would still have time to do dinner with my mom , and drive back.. like starting it anytime between noon and like 2 would prob be good.. just let me know what you think. i need to know relitively soon to ask off from work


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

There is a dog park right of Colonial (50), as well.

I can do that weekend, that would be cool with me


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yay i'm excited hopefully it will all work out!


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I am lost, so we are meeting somewhare between orlando and Tampa.??

Hope someone has directions, because i am already lost! ....lol

That would be neat to meet some of you!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

well i just took rocky back to the vet and hes got a really bad cold and conjunctivitis so i dont think i can meet up this time  hopefully he will get better so i can one day hehe


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

So the weekend of the 14th? That would be next Saturday?
Who's gonna go?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

well like i said i most likely cant now b/c rockys really sick and i want him to be completely better before i take him anywhere. but one day i will meet up lol hope everyone has fun if it works out!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I might not be able to go so soon...I know I have something next Saturday...

Just can't remember what :dontknow: ....hmmmm??


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> I might not be able to go so soon...I know I have something next Saturday...
> 
> Just can't remember what :dontknow: ....hmmmm??


Yeah. I couldn't do it so soon either. Could we shoot for Feb or March instead....cause I REALLY REALLY REALLY wanna be able to come! I just won't be able to afford a trip next weekend cause I'm going to see Mom and Dad in Charleston, SC this weekend. :?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I think it is best....maybe February will be good as March isn't soo good for me cuz it's the end of the third quarter in school and I will be super busy...

I'll wait to see what the other's think...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know if I would be able to make it, either. Madison and Rylie are both still sick and on medication.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, so how about we shoot for February? the weekend of the 25th is out cuz Hubby, Gizmo, and I will be in Puerto Rico...how about the 11th or the 18th?? First week is out as my 1ST YEAR WEDDING ANNIVERSARY is February 5th   WOOOO HOOOO!!

LOL....so how about it? Feb 11th or 18th???


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

the chihuahua festival is in gulfport (st. pete) on Feb 11th. That would be a great time to meet.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Is St. Pete far from Orlando?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oo that sounds fun there will be lots of chis there! i would love to go and meet up! jessie- st pete is even farther than tampa but only about 20-30 min farther. where at in st pete is it at?


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

i have to work.. i didnt ask off in time.. looks like nobody is going lol


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I won't be able to drive to St. Pete. I don't want to go there all alone, and Tampa is a 2hr drive for me.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

OMG! I have been on for a couple of days! I could have done Jan 14th in Orlando. I could do February or March, but Feb 18th weekend is out for me bc i have a concert and hubby's bday. 

I wouldn't mind doing the chihuahua festival on Feb 11 in St. Pete! I normally wouldn't want to go that far to meet up, but since it's a special festival I don't mind. Actually, that would be a good weekend for us to get away for Valentines Day too since we already have plans for the next weekend. Is there a website for the chihuahua festival?

I'd still love to get together in Orlando...who lives in Orlando or pretty close?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

ok St.Pete is wayy to far...

I live in North Palm Beach County, so Orlando is even a stretch for me but I'm willing...

I guess we'll KIT to see how everyone's plans go :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

The 11th or the 18th will work for me. Orlando (according to Mapquest) is exactly 5 hours from Statesboro....which sounds right, cause Jacksonville (where I travel to quite frequently) is about 3, and Orlando is only like 2 from Jax. So it's a long drive for me too, but it would be SOOOOOOO worth it! If the dates have to be changed again, I guess that would be fine too, but March is out for me cause I have LOTS going on in March.

Should we start a new thread for something more solid?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

[quote="Fibi's Mommy" Is there a website for the chihuahua festival?[/quote]

i wanna know the same thing. it sounds fun! wouldnt st pete be closer than orlando sunnyFLMun b/c its more south than orlando? idk exactly where you live so i am kinda confused lol


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL...I live in Jupiter....which is exactly the northest town in Palm Beach County...(I'm on the east coast right next to the water)

I have no idea where St Petersburg is but it sounds far....LOL...

I need a map....

Since I am bored I put a pic of a map...I am the big red blob on the east (it looks like Port St.Lucie but that is 45 min north of me so go below that) I drew a line to St Pete and Orlando...seems like equal distance from me....


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I definately can't go all the way to St. Pete. I would meet halfway between Orlando and Tampa, but a 2.5hr trip is pretty far to go all by myself (I don't want to drive 5hrs alone for 1 day) :? . Hmmm... well, let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i still dont mind going halfway but just not now..i need rocky better first! but we will meet up one day hopefully hehe. i just think the festival sounds fun though there will be lots of other chis there too. i'm still up for going since its still a month away.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

yes you all are diffentally far.

Rocky do you think you can make it to the Chihuahua Festival?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah i wanna go but is there a site where i can get more info? i'm gonna ask ashley (peanutlover) to go to she lives right near me then we can all meet up sounds so fun!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I can meet halfway when my pups feel better as well. They are still on their medicines, so I don't want to chance bringing them around other dogs or outside.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can you guys tell me a little more about the Chi festival? That sounds QUITE intriguing.  I would love to come to that, and I SOOOOOO Would! LOL!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm going to try to con my fiancee into going with me to the chi festival. How long is it (we don't want to drive a 6hr round trip for an hr) and what exactly is going to be there?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

My hubby and I are planning to make the chi festival weekend our Valentines weekend! So, we're planning on going to it. Who else is going??? I'm gonna look up some quaint places to go in St. Petersburg since we're making a weekend of it! The 12th Annual Downtown St. Petersburg Beach Art Festival is Feb. 11-12, so we will probably stay over Saturday night and go to that on Sunday. Also, there is a Wine, Chocolate and Jazz Festival at the Tarpon Springs Castle Winery in Tarpon Springs (I think it's about 45 minutes away from St. Pete) and that's going on Feb. 11 also...we might plan to do that after the Chihuahua Festival.

Also, I am up for meeting somewhere between Orlando and Tampa, but I _can't do it on Feb. 18th weekend or March 17th weekend._ Any other weekend is fine for me right now. How about the last weekend in February? And does anyone have any suggestions on where to meet between Orlando and Tampa...is there a dog park?

Locas Mom~Where exactly is the Chihuahua Festival being held? Will you please post the address so I can map out my trip? Also, can you recommend the good dog parks in the St. Petersburg area? I looked on Floridapets.net and there are so many in that area!! Weee!!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

im gonna be in orlando on jan 16th which is a monday for my moms bday. is martin luther king jr day, so you might be off school and work, i know the people that live far wont be able to meet up, but maybe the people in orlando. 
jessie- on a good day i can make it from oviedo to tampa in an hour and 45 min.. thats going the speed limit the whole way.. 1 30 if i go like 5-10 over. st pete is about 30 min away from where i live in tampa. so im thinking it should be about a 2 hour and 15 min drive. its 107 miles from my moms house in oviedo to my apt here. the best way to go is prob 417 to i-4 then i-4 to 275 if you have an epass if not go 408 to i-4 same thing.. its not that bad of a drive. it kinda sucks, but i have done it so much now. 
i would also like to know more about this festival


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

The chihuahua festival is in Gulfport FL. That is very close to St. Pete, which is WEST of Tampa. (hope i haven't lost anyone yet.) 

The festival is in the courtyard of Gulfport on beach blvd. (55th St.), between 29th and 30th Ave. S. (there is a courtyard with shops, resturants, etc.)

The lady organizing it is Lynda, her number is 727-323-3892.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

There will be silent auctions, contests (cutest dog), and games. There will also be a valentine backdrop to take pictures for valentines day with your chihuahua.


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I am in Port St Lucie, anyone close???
:angel12:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I think I am the closest to you...I live in Jupiter/Tequesta


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

How about this? Whatever you guys decide on, I will be there....as long as I can afford it. LOL! So there ya go.  I'll keep an eye on this thread to see what happens.


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I would love to be part of a meet up!!! Demi needs new friends! let's see what we can do about maybe a summerish one.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Demi's Mum said:


> I would love to be part of a meet up!!! Demi needs new friends! let's see what we can do about maybe a summerish one.


where do u live in FL? some of us are going to the chihuahua festival in st pete on feb 11 you should go!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

well if you look at the Map on one of the previous pages, I am in Port St Lucie. on the East coast. hmmmm I will have to see if I can go to the festival. does anyone have a link to the festival? maybe giving directions and hours and what not?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

demis- heres the link locasmom made for the festival:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=20026&highlight=


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

OMG....thank you so much rocky's mom. I am going loopy typing the same thing over and over...lol

How is Rocky doing???


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

hmmmmm, think I can make that!!! YAY!!!
:blob4: :blob5: :blob8: :blob:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*scratches head*

Eh.....I doubt I can make it to the chi festival. That's an extremely extremely long drive. But if ya'll do it, PLEASE take pics and let me know how it went!  I'll try to make the next nearby meetup.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yea i'm definitley going to the festival so i will take lots of pics! i dont know if i'm bringing rocky though hes still sick kinda so if he gets better i will otherwise i'm going without him  but it'll still be fun to see the other chis! locasmom do you have any good directions on exactly how to get there?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Locasmom...can you suggest any good places to stay in that area? My hubby and I are making the chi festival weekend our Valentine's weekend. We'd only be staying one nite. It'd be nice to have something kinda romantic, unique, quaint. We're okay with a hotel room, but we always opt for a bed and breakfast if it's available for a decent price. Any suggestions!?!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

in st. pete you should def be able to find somewhere nice, its a really cute nice city


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

peanutlover said:


> in st. pete you should def be able to find somewhere nice, its a really cute nice city


hey ash are we gonna ride together? let me know and we can make plans! my little sis wants to go to so i can pick her up then we can meet somewhere. PM me and let me know!


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah! I am so excited to meet some of you!

The festival is near St. Peteursburg or St. Pete Beaches area. If I were you I would stay at a place on the beach and make it a nice weekend.

As for Directions, I don't know where it is for sure, I got directions from the Lady running the event, I posted her number in an eariler post. As I am at work and do not have it here.

Hope you all can attend! I have already donated one of my favorite items from my dog boutique for the benifit!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i just wanted to let everyone know that there is a tampa chi meetup now that is setting up meetups and stuff...heres the link if anyone wants to join. theyre having a meetup this weekend i am unable to go but next time i am in hopefully! 

http://chihuahua.meetup.com/395/


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Ahhh cool Rocky. Thatnks for the info!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Theres a meetup this sunday I believe i am going. but i joined the meetup thing so it would be fun for all of us to join i thought!! I am sooooo excited about the chi festival! cant wait to meet everyone. we should pick somewhere to meet up and meet eachother!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I really really want to go to the festival, but I'm not sure if it is going to work out or not.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I would love to go to a meet up but I cant drive to far Id never make it back home I have no sence of direction!!  Has anyone decided on where you are meeting?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

jessie i wish you could go  but one of these days all of us FL people need to have a meetup! I think LocasMom could tell us a good place to meetup b/c she knows the area best it seems like so lets see what she decides and we can pick a timea nd stuff! I checked the wheather too I hope it doesnt rain


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

OKAY, SO WHO IS GOING TO THE CHIHUAHUA FESTIVAL??? My hubby and I are definitley going. Should we all meet at a certain time at Locas Mommy's booths since we don't know what each other look like? LOL! Anyone going can also PM me!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

IM IN! as long as it doesnt rain (fingers crossed) i'm going with ashley (peanutlover) and i am also bringing my little sis. we will have all 3 dogs, Rocky, Peanut, and Rascal!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Yay! Okay, so I know what Rocky looks like at least! Which one is Peanut in Ashley's avatar? Fibi is short haired and tri-colored and she has a collar on that says "FIBI", so we'll be easy to spot! I'll probably have her in her stoller while we're walking around. I undersand that the festival courtyard isn't fenced in, so leashes and strollers are a must!

I called Lynda, the lady who's heading up the festival, and she said that the silent auction starts at 3pm, which pretty much marks the 'beginning' of the festival. We're probably going to try and get there by 1pm, though. I'm not sure if we'll be able to stick around for the evening events. We're planning on having a romantic Saturday evening at the Wine, Chocolate and Jazz Festival in Tarpon Springs. 

Here's the website for the festival if ya need it...www.chihuahua-rescue.org

If anyone else is going for sure, please let us know so we can find each other!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i hope it doesnt rain but it looks like a really good chance  so theres a possibility i won't go its up to the wheather though. heres a pic of peanut and rocky its an old pic but he looks basically the same just older, i dont have one of rascal but you 'll see us we'll have 3 dogs lol


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Lady I work with printed out the flyer and put it on my desk. Looks like it should be pretty big event.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah it sounds fun i just hope the wheather is ok. i've been looking forward to going for a while too  so is rocky lol but we'll see time will tell!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

We've decided to make a daytrip out of it instead of staying overnight. Hopefully, the weather will cooperate! See you guys there!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Make sure you guys take pictures!! :wave:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Who went to the fest? We ended up not going because the weather was horrible over here and we didn't want to get out and drive in it. So, we spent our Valentine's weekend at home. Did anyone else go?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i went but only for an hour b/c it was rainy. i posted pics earlier....there were a lot of people there too and chis!!! it actually got rescheduled to this comming sat feb 25 from 2-4 i made a post about this too!


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I may be moving to Tampa around August of this year  I would love to be involved with a chi meetup!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

theres a chi meetup group in tampa. click this link and you can join, just search for chihuahua in tampa! 

http://www.meetup.com/ :wave:


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

I would also love a chi meetup I am in Orlando


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

If anyone in Orlando wants to meet up some time at a dog park, that would be fun  

We all need to have a meetup sometime, especially since it is starting to get warm outside again!


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you ever been to Downy Park in Orlando? Thats on East Colonial Road
I have brought my kids there a few times to play in the kids playground
I hear they have a nice doggy park there I havent been to that side yet (we just got our baby chi) so maybe that would make a nice meeting place?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think that is the dog park that we go to  It has 2 sections- one for small dogs, and one for large dogs. There is a playground as well (so I'm pretty sure it's the same park!). 

The only thing that I don't like about that park is that some people will allow their large and medium dogs into the small dog side... along with large breed puppies that tend to bully the smaller breeds. 

Rylie was spayed today, and should be able to go out in the next couple of weeks.

That would be a good place to meet


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes that is the same park then.I would love to meet up with other chi owners!


----------

